# what is it?!- tricycle found at garage sale



## khemo (Nov 7, 2017)

i found this trike at a garage sale. i've got a newfound love for refurbishing stuff and want to fix this up for my nephew. i've got the sanding/painting down, but it will need new tires.
who made it? 
and does it matter? 
i went thru tricyclefetish.com and looked at every brand they had listed- i think it may be an AMF, but the seat is further back than any trike shown online anywhere. and the frame looks longer with a more gradual slope.
is it possible it could have been frankensteined together? like it's got an AMF step in back, but a home made frame and radio flyer handlebars? 
can i order  the wheels off of radio flyer's website for it? it looks like they attach the same.
thank you


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 7, 2017)

I believe you are correct. The basic tricycle is an AMF Roadmaster. We bought the identical trike for our daughter brand new back around 1987/88 and still have it. I believe you are also correct about the handlebar being replaced and frame having been altered. The smaller wheels come up on ebay a lot as NOS trike items.

Dave


----------



## khemo (Nov 8, 2017)

thank you.
i don't think the handlebars were replaced- but can i just order the tires from radio flyer and they will fit? like i said, i think they are assembled the same- i'm not spending $40+ on tires for a kids tricycle.


----------

